# Max Bruch



## jurianbai

How to address Max Bruch, is he more a violin-specialist composer ? I been a fan of violin and string quartet and his name keep called out upon this area.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Bruch


----------



## Guest

I have a few of Bruchs but The Violin Con #1 Op26 is the only work that became really well known and played and it always seems to be coupled with the Mendelssohn


----------



## Sid James

His music is definitely not of it's time, it sounds like it was composed a generation earlier (hence the VC 1 being constantly coupled with Mendelssohn). But there is some depth in his music. I have also heard his _Scottish Fantasy_ & although somewhat sacharine, it's not a bad piece, quite engaging, even if on only a virtuostic level. I haven't heard any of this symphonies...


----------



## jurianbai

A Naxos page on Max Bruch http://www.naxos.com/composerinfo/Max_Bruch/27106.htm

He is also associated with Brahms and Joseph Joachim.


----------



## Taneyev

Besides his violin works, he had some very fine chamber music. Look for his string quartets,quintet and octet.
You can also investigate a septet for string and winds that he wrote at 11 years old.


----------



## Guest

Blue Note said:


> I think Bruch is yet another example of a sadly neglected composer. There are so many of them that it's hard to keep up now.


I think ordinary would be my choice of word not neglected, there has been ample time for his works to become popular, the top Conductors and Orchestras would not just ignore him. Tastes do change with time and his day may yet come but I would not put money on it.


----------



## Sid James

Andante said:


> I think ordinary would be my choice of word not neglected, there has been ample time for his works to become popular...


Yeah I doubt that symphonies were his strong suit, even though I haven't heard them. People above have talked about his concertante & chamber works, which were probably better...

Again, I'd stress that the works I have heard show him to be interested in the musical style of what happened a generation before, he wasn't of his time the same way as Brahms obviously was...


----------



## TresPicos

If I could use only one word to describe the music of Max Bruch, it would probably be *sweet*. And I mean it in a good way.

His music is beautiful, melodic and very accessible, and in that sense, it's strange that he's not more popular. But then again, he's not really the fascinating innovator. It's understandable that those top conductors and orchestras would rather play Brahms than Bruch. But I think most people would really like Bruch if they ever got to hear him.

You could say that he's more Max than Bruch. He's not a "B" man like Beethoven and Brahms, more of an "M" man like Mozart and Mendelssohn. 

My favorite Bruch piece, so far, is the Double concerto in E minor for Clarinet and Viola (op 88).

Wikipedia describes him well, I think: 


> a composer of fine melodic talent and a gift for orchestration, firmly in the tradition of the Romantics


----------



## Mirror Image

I own several Bruch recordings. His concerti are, in my opinion, some of the finest ever written. He also composed some great symphonies.


----------



## LvB

I enjoy Bruch's music, and might even argue that some of it deserves wider recognition (the second symphony, for example, strikes me as being every bit as solid as the famous first violin concerto), but on the whole I think his reputation is where it ought to be; Bruch himself commented in 1907 that "Fifty years hence, I will be remembered chiefly for having written my G minor violin concerto." He is a pleasant composer, and an excellent craftsman, but without an especially individual voice (compare his big choral pieces, such as _Damajanti_, Op. 78, with those of Brahms, for example, and you'll see what I mean).

But there is one other piece for which I would make a special appeal, one much less well known: his Concerto for Two Pianos, Op. 88a (effectively in A-Flat, minor and major). This started life in 1904 as a third suite for [organ and] orchestra (never published, and so far as I know recorded only once, by the Tübingen Medical Orchestra (!)), but was turned into its present form as the result of a commission in 1911 (by two sisters who evidently could not play what he wrote, and recomposed the whole thing to make it easier  ). It's in four movements, with some fine rolling piano writing throughout, a sparkling scherzo, and an absolutely gorgeous slow movement. The whole piece has an autumnal quality which is genuinely moving, yet it never sounds as if Bruch's inspiration is running low. It's been recorded several times, and I recommend it highly to anyone who enjoys Romantic piano concerti.


----------



## Mirror Image

LvB said:


> I enjoy Bruch's music, and might even argue that some of it deserves wider recognition (the second symphony, for example, strikes me as being every bit as solid as the famous first violin concerto), but on the whole I think his reputation is where it ought to be; Bruch himself commented in 1907 that "Fifty years hence, I will be remembered chiefly for having written my G minor violin concerto." He is a pleasant composer, and an excellent craftsman, but without an especially individual voice (compare his big choral pieces, such as _Damajanti_, Op. 78, with those of Brahms, for example, and you'll see what I mean).
> 
> But there is one other piece for which I would make a special appeal, one much less well known: his Concerto for Two Pianos, Op. 88a (effectively in A-Flat, minor and major). This started life in 1904 as a third suite for [organ and] orchestra (never published, and so far as I know recorded only once, by the Tübingen Medical Orchestra (!)), but was turned into its present form as the result of a commission in 1911 (by two sisters who evidently could not play what he wrote, and recomposed the whole thing to make it easier  ). It's in four movements, with some fine rolling piano writing throughout, a sparkling scherzo, and an absolutely gorgeous slow movement. The whole piece has an autumnal quality which is genuinely moving, yet it never sounds as if Bruch's inspiration is running low. It's been recorded several times, and I recommend it highly to anyone who enjoys Romantic piano concerti.


The "Concerto for Two Pianos" is a great piece, LvB. Unfortunately, I only have one recording of it and it's with James Conlon on EMI. Great piece of music.


----------



## jurianbai

more than a year since my thread now... I have acquired his VC no.1 and 3, by Chloe Hanslip. And also a string quartet on Manheimmer SQ, the string quartet is very satisfying, as romantic as Beethoven and Mendelssohn, rich in melody.

I haven't heard the violin concerto no.2, it is that "rare" to have its own CD, by having the no.2 without other Bruch's popular works (I still not like doubling...). But I got his to be VC no.4, the* Konzertstück in F-sharp minor, Op. 84* on Salvatore Accardo. So far all his music is top Romantic piece, he really should be more popular than ever.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I quite like Max Bruch's _Pieces for Clarinet, Viola/Cello and Piano_, Op. 83. I think it was composed in 1910 but sounded like it was from earlier decades.

Definitely a composer I shall explore more of.


----------



## opus55

I feel I already have too many Bruch concerto recordings - at least four I have now. What would be the next Bruch piece to hear?


----------



## jurianbai

Scottish fantasy, and the string quartet of course. I also have the cello piece Kol Nidreai Op.47. and I listen his symphonies on youtube, which is I proposed on our Top 150 list.






His VC is recorded by many notable violinist around, for good reason.


----------



## opus55

Thanks for youtube link, jurianbai. Not earthbreaking but it's a fine orchestral work. Adding to my shopping list


----------



## science

Allegro appassionato for violin and orchestra. Typical Bruch - and I mean _that_ in a good way!


----------



## Vaneyes

A little Bruch goes a long way.


----------



## mmsbls

I believe I have enjoyed everything I have heard from Bruch. He is known for the violin and orchestra works, but as Taneyev mentioned, his chamber works are lovely.

I don't think anyone mentioned perhaps my favorite Bruch work - _Kol Nidre_ for cello and orchestra. Also the orchestral _Suite on Russian Themes_ is wonderful.


----------



## Taneyev

What few know about Max, is that he was a very early composer. At 11 years old, he had a septet for woods and strings (including bass!!) Of course it's not a master piece, but to a teen, is remakable. His last works (1919/20) were a quintet and an octet for strings, nearly unknown and unplayed.


----------



## Art Rock

I posted about him in my blog earlier this year:

The German composer Max Bruch is a well-known name, but mainly for a very few compositions. Beyond his perennial favourite violin concerto, only the Scottish fantasy and Kol Nidrei have gained interest from the masses. The rest of his output is grossly neglected, possibly because his style is perhaps too close to Brahms without the spark of absolute genius. Still, it is very rewarding to explore his oeuvre. His three symphonies do not really stand out, but his chamber music is excellent, in particular his two string quartets which I rate higher than Brahms' three. But the highlight of his work is his three violin concertos. Yes, he wrote three of them, even though only the first is heard on a regular basis.


----------



## jurianbai

its a wonderful composition that need more spotlight.









http://amzn.to/GUiWWa

and the Octet
http://amzn.to/GUjTxI


----------



## neoshredder

Love his violin concerto. So melodic.


----------



## davinci

The only video I could find of Concerto for Two Pianos. Amateur video, but a terrific work by Bruch.


----------



## KenOC

I read somewhere once that Hitler praised Bruch (re his 1st Violin Concerto) as "the finest flower of German Romanticism." This despite the Kol Nedrei. Does anybody know of this quote?


----------



## Sonata

I greatly enjoyed my listen to the Bruch Swedish dances on the classical radio station last week. From there, I added that and his violin concerto to my wish list. I think I'll add the concerto for two pianos as well! I'm always a sucker for a good piano concerto

Actually, I have his Kol Nidrei on a cello album. That's a great piece.


----------



## Oskaar

*Akiko Suwanai (諏訪内 晶子) plays the Bruch's Violin Concerto op.26
Eliahu Inbal conducts the Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della Rai
Turin, 1998*

Great presentation of this masterpiece. Good sound, exelent filming, and Akiko Suwanai playes very intens and lyrical.


----------



## neoshredder

It's good to Bruch out.


----------



## hpowders

Bruch wrote three violin concertos, the first being the famous one, and the Scottish Fantasy for violin and orchestra which is also terrific.

However, Bruch was NOT JEWISH!!!


----------



## musicrom

Lately, I've been getting more and more into Bruch. He's starting to near the top of my favorite composers. Of course his Violin Concerto is great, but his Double Concerto and Romanze for Viola are also excellent.


----------



## hpowders

He wrote 3 violin concertos.


----------



## musicrom

hpowders said:


> He wrote 3 violin concertos.


Yep, I'm sorry I didn't specify (even though I read your post right above mine, I promise!), I meant the 1st. His Scottish Fantasy is very nice as well. I haven't heard his 3rd one yet, is it good?


----------



## hpowders

musicrom said:


> Yep, I'm sorry I didn't specify (even though I read your post right above mine, I promise!), I meant the 1st. His Scottish Fantasy is very nice as well. I haven't heard his 3rd one yet, is it good?


Not really. Everyone loves the first violin concerto. The other too don't reach the same heights.

If you haven't already, try and hear Heifetz in the first violin concerto and the Scottish Fantasy. Dazzling!!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Wrote 3 good symphonies not great.


----------

